# ID this plant?



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey guys - From Australia here (queensland if that helps). I have been scooping this christmas tree looking plant from brackish water in a creek near by. Here is a picture of it. Can anyone id this plant please?



Replying here or there would be great.

Thank you in advance
Crusty...


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Can you take another picture from farther away? I can't tell becuase it's too close-up. Might be a foxtail/cabomba type plants, but I'm not that familiar with Australian natives.

Might want to try:
ANGFA Aquatic Survey Database

Cheryl


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Cheryl

I have this picture though I am not sure it will help. I will have to get one in the daylight


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

looks very much like the Cabomba carolineana though it seems to also be listed as a pest weed here in AU and called Cabomba caroliniana


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like a damsel fly larvae (Odonata) which has recently shed its exoskeleton sitting on the plant.

The plant reminds me of horsetail with the brown fruiting bodies bearing spores but I can't tell from the picture.

Equisteraceae (Horsetail Family)


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

It is a Dragonfly larva alive and kicking )

Until I get a better picture up of it, I am going with Cabomba caroliniana "Fanwort"??... Until we can get confirmation from you guys anyway.

Interesting thing is my baby crayfish are eating it, stripping it bare. Would be good to have some type of nutritional info on it thats for sure.

Thank you for your help so far guys

Here is another shot, though not far away. I will get that later today.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

CrayfishAssociation said:


> It is a Dragonfly larva alive and kicking )


Dragonflies are in the same order of insects (Odonata) but do not have the gill structures attached to the tail that Damselflies have. Since your pix shows the gills very clearly, the insect is a Damselfly.









Dragonlfy larvae









More info here:
Odonata: Dragonflies and Damselflies


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh very cool - learn something new each day - thank you.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I recognize the plant as Ceratophyllum. I am quite sure of it. It could be _C. demersum _or _C. submersum_.


----------

